# Maus-, Tastatur- und Monitorkabel verlängern?



## 100alex001 (8. März 2015)

*Maus-, Tastatur- und Monitorkabel verlängern?*

Hallo,

Ich habe eine Frage an euch Spezialisten, Ich bin derzeitig Semi-Pro im CSGO Competitive Bereich und will meine Maus Tastatur Kabeln verlängern um ca einen halben bis einen Meter. Habe ich durch eine solche Verlängerung Verzögerungen oder gibt es keine Probleme und welches Kabel sollte ich erwerben?
Mein Monitorkabel ist derzeit 1,5m lang und würde ausgetauscht werden auf ein 2,5m langes Kabel habe ich hier auch Verzögerungen?

Mfg alex


----------



## XyZaaH (8. März 2015)

*AW: Maus-, Tastatur- und Monitorkabel verlängern?*

Wie sollen da Verzögerungen zu Stande kommen


----------



## Bandicoot (8. März 2015)

*AW: Maus-, Tastatur- und Monitorkabel verlängern?*

Nur wenn der Daten BUS sich verspätet  

Ansonsten ein USB 2.0 Hub (4fach oder so) mit Eigenstromversorgung (Netzteil) geht ganz gut. Du willst aber auch keine 10m weg, sollte auch ohne Hub laufen.


----------



## A3000T (9. März 2015)

*AW: Maus-, Tastatur- und Monitorkabel verlängern?*

Natürlich verzögert sich die Bilddarstellung, wenn Du ein längeres Monitorkabel anschließt. Besonders schlimm ist es auch, wenn der Bildschirm höher steht als der Rechner, weil dann die Daten nach oben fließen müssen und dabei gegen Schwerkraft und Physik ankämpfen müssen. Ich würde außerdem kein HMDI oder Displayportkabel verwenden, da diese so dünne Stecker haben, dass nur wenige Daten aufeinmal durchpassen.


----------



## 100alex001 (9. März 2015)

*AW: Maus-, Tastatur- und Monitorkabel verlängern?*

Also Monitorkabeln ist es sicher nicht egal wie lang das Kabel ist.
 Ahnung=0


----------



## XyZaaH (9. März 2015)

*AW: Maus-, Tastatur- und Monitorkabel verlängern?*



100alex001 schrieb:


> Also Monitorkabeln ist es sicher nicht egal wie lang das Kabel ist.
> Ahnung=0


Das mit Ahnung=0 kann ich bestätigen


----------



## meik19081999 (9. März 2015)

*AW: Maus-, Tastatur- und Monitorkabel verlängern?*

Es kann durchaus ein Delay durch die Länge eines Kabels auftreten, was bei der gewünschten Länge  aber eher nicht der Fall sein wird.

Ich denke du brauchst keinen HUB eine einfache USB verlängerung sollte es eigenrlich tun


----------



## LudwigX (9. März 2015)

*AW: Maus-, Tastatur- und Monitorkabel verlängern?*

Theoretisch gesehen tritt immer ein Delay auf.  Die Signalgeschwindigkeit im Kabel ist annähernd Lichtgeschwindigkeit.  Es gibt also einen zusätzlichen Delay,  aber der ist bedeutungslos gering.   
Einen spürbaren Delay kann es nur geben,  wenn die Kabel so lang werden,  dass die Übertragung fehlerhaft wird. Das passiert bei 2,5m aber nicht.


----------



## A3000T (10. März 2015)

*AW: Maus-, Tastatur- und Monitorkabel verlängern?*



> Also Monitorkabeln ist es sicher nicht egal wie lang das Kabel ist.
> Ahnung=0


Und da sage einer, die heutige Jugend hätte keine Fähigkeit zur Einsicht mehr. Ich bin sehr stolz auf Dich, Du Semi-Pro.


----------



## 100alex001 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Maus-, Tastatur- und Monitorkabel verlängern?*

@A3000T so leicht wär es gewesen, aber klugscheißen scheinst du ja besser zu können. Wenn du im Berufsleben (wenn nicht Arbeitslos) auch so agierst, dann sehe ich für ich eine große Zukunft.


LudwigX schrieb:


> Theoretisch gesehen tritt immer ein Delay auf.  Die Signalgeschwindigkeit im Kabel ist annähernd Lichtgeschwindigkeit.  Es gibt also einen zusätzlichen Delay,  aber der ist bedeutungslos gering.
> Einen spürbaren Delay kann es nur geben,  wenn die Kabel so lang werden,  dass die Übertragung fehlerhaft wird. Das passiert bei 2,5m aber nicht.


P.S.: schreib deine Texte weiterhin schneller mit zwei Fingern als mit zehn, als alle anderen


----------



## A3000T (10. März 2015)

*AW: Maus-, Tastatur- und Monitorkabel verlängern?*

Ach ist es herrlich anzusehen, wenn kleine Kinder bockig werden. Was hast Du denn erwartet? Auf ne seltendämliche Frage gibts entsprechende Antworten. Und jetzt entschuldige bitte, ich muss die Fenster öffnen, sonst kommt das Sonnenlicht zu spät.


----------



## kegg (10. März 2015)

*AW: Maus-, Tastatur- und Monitorkabel verlängern?*

Ganz ruhig.

Nur verstehe ich auch nicht warum hier so rumgemosert wird weil er nach einem Delay im Kabel fragt.
Man wendet sich wohl auch häufig an ein Hardwareforum gerade weil man Hilfe sucht und keine Ahnung hat. 
Wenn du was zum Thema Sound und Hi-Fi beantwortet haben willst, gehst du entweder hier ins entsprechende Unterforum oder in ein richtiges Hi-Fi Forum. Wenn du dort mit einer Grundlegenden Frage kommst hoffst du doch auch darauf diese ordentlich beantwortet zu bekommen und nicht direkt als Idiot und kleines Kind abgestempelt zu werden?!

Wieso soll sich jemand mit Technik und mit der Übertragung auskennen? Stell dir vor er arbeitet in einer Branche in der es überhaupt nicht um Technik geht, er ist Architekt oder so. Das heißt beruflich muss er sich nicht damit befassen und privat muss er es auch nicht wissen, weil er einfach kein Interesse daran hat. Das sollte wohl in Ordnung sein oder?

Andererseits ist es auch immer gut hier so blöde Kommentare abzugeben und dann auch noch eine negative Marktplatzbewertung zu haben... Irgendwas läuft wohl auch bei dir nicht richtig.


----------



## fxler (10. März 2015)

*AW: Maus-, Tastatur- und Monitorkabel verlängern?*

Ich denke nicht das man bei solch kurzen Strecken einen nennenswerten Delay hat.


----------



## kegg (10. März 2015)

*AW: Maus-, Tastatur- und Monitorkabel verlängern?*

Der auftretende Delay ist vermutlich <1ms 

Es wird sich auf jeden Fall etwas verzögern, aber dass ist nun mal so gering, dass ich bezweifle das man es mit heutigen Messmethoden überhaupt sichtbar machen könnte, also in dem Bereich hier von 2,5m Verlängerung.


----------



## A3000T (10. März 2015)

*AW: Maus-, Tastatur- und Monitorkabel verlängern?*



> Ganz ruhig.


Wenn ich noch ruhiger werde, dann benötige ich Valium als Aufputschmittel. 



> Man wendet sich wohl auch häufig an ein Hardwareforum gerade weil man Hilfe sucht und keine Ahnung hat.


Nun ja, dem stimme ich prinzipiell natürlich zu und ich bin auch weit davon entfernt, Hardwareguru oder ähnliches zu sein, aber wenn es eine extreme Verzögerung bei (Verlängerungs)kabeln gäbe, wieso wurden dann HDMI Kabel von bis zu 15m Länge vorgesehen? Bei DVI sind es 5 Meter. (Ja, das habe ich gerade taufrisch und eiskalt mit google recherchiert und es dauerte nicht mal 10 Sekunden.)



> Wieso soll sich jemand mit Technik und mit der Übertragung auskennen?  Stell dir vor er arbeitet in einer Branche in der es überhaupt nicht um  Technik geht, er ist Architekt oder so. Das heißt beruflich muss er sich  nicht damit befassen und privat muss er es auch nicht wissen, weil er  einfach kein Interesse daran hat. Das sollte wohl in Ordnung sein oder?


Das mag natürlich sein, aber ich vergleiche das gern mit dem Autofahren. Ich selbst fahre Auto, weil ich es muss und darauf angewiesen bin. Die Technik darin interessiert mich eigentlich nicht, dennoch erachte ich es als richtig zu wissen, wie man die Reifen wechselt oder einen Ölwechsel vornimmt. 

Und wegen dem "als Kind und Idioten" abstempeln, das bezog sich meinerseits eher auf seine folgenden Kommentare. Falls Du aber das latente Kopfaua im Sinn haben solltest, so bekenn ich mich schuldig und lösch das jetzt. 



> Andererseits ist es auch immer gut hier so blöde Kommentare abzugeben  und dann auch noch eine negative Marktplatzbewertung zu haben...  Irgendwas läuft wohl auch bei dir nicht richtig.


Jupp, ich sitze in meinem stillen Kämmerlein, reibe mir die Hände und lache gar hexenhaft in den verwitterten Vollbart. Ab und an sprech ich auch mit den Heinzelmännchen.


----------



## XyZaaH (10. März 2015)

*AW: Maus-, Tastatur- und Monitorkabel verlängern?*

@a300t beste Antwort xD


----------



## Joker_54 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Maus-, Tastatur- und Monitorkabel verlängern?*

Um das Ganze auf physikalischer Basis zu klären, hier eine super Seite dazu: Klick!

Was wissen wir dadurch jetzt?
- Wir haben keinen zusätzlichen Overhead, keine Latenz durch zusätzliche Umwege, ergo nur der zusätzliche Meter an Kabel.
Das Signal braucht durch die Formel t=s/v (Physik 7. Klasse) also *5 Nanosekunden* für die 1.5m. Erhöhen wir also mal auf 2.5m... Wir kommen auf 8.34 Nanosekunden.

Ich sage jetzt mal pauschal, dass man die 3.34 Nanosekunden (Oder 0.00000334ms) nicht spürt, da allein der Monitor mindestens 9ms Lag hat. Normale Monitore eher um die 15-25ms.
Aber gut, solche Einschätzungen sind nicht an mir


----------



## OC.Conny (10. März 2015)

*AW: Maus-, Tastatur- und Monitorkabel verlängern?*



A3000T schrieb:


> Ach ist es herrlich anzusehen, wenn kleine Kinder bockig werden. Was hast Du denn erwartet? Auf ne seltendämliche Frage gibts entsprechende Antworten. Und jetzt entschuldige bitte, ich muss die Fenster öffnen, sonst kommt das Sonnenlicht zu spät.



Bei dem was du hier so abläst denke ich eher du holst das Sonnenlicht mit einem Eimer in die Wohnung und frierst es Portionsweise  für den Winter ein. 

So dämlich ist die Frage gar nicht aber deine Antwort war für die Tonne.  Wenn ein Signalweg länger wird braucht es auch mehr Zeit welche die Daten für diesen Weg benötigen.

Und nur weil es 15 Meter Kabel gibt heist es nicht das diese geeignet sind um damit einenShooter zu spielen, könne ja auch für Präsentationen sein oder andere Möglichkeiten wo es auf Geschwindigkeit nicht ankommt, soviel zu deiner Logik. 

Und du darfst Auto fahren . . .


----------



## JoM79 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Maus-, Tastatur- und Monitorkabel verlängern?*



A3000T schrieb:


> Und da sage einer, die heutige Jugend hätte keine Fähigkeit zur Einsicht mehr. Ich bin sehr stolz auf Dich, Du Semi-Pro.



Die Jugend ja, du nein.

aber zum Thema:
Bei den Längen die du benutzen willst sollte es keine Probleme geben.
Bei USB einfach nen Hub verwenden, Verlängerungen sind da nicht so gut.



Joker_54 schrieb:


> Ich sage jetzt mal pauschal, dass man die 3.34 Nanosekunden (Oder 0.00000334ms) nicht spürt, da allein der Monitor mindestens 9ms Lag hat. Normale Monitore eher um die 15-25ms.
> Aber gut, solche Einschätzungen sind nicht an mir



Ein Monitor hat nicht mindestens 9ms, das ist Unsinn.
Ein normaler Inputlag liegt zwischen 1-15ms.
15-25ms habe viel UHD Monitore oder eben solche bei denen es nicht drauf ankommt.


----------



## A3000T (11. März 2015)

*AW: Maus-, Tastatur- und Monitorkabel verlängern?*



> So dämlich ist die Frage gar nicht aber deine Antwort war für die Tonne.   Wenn ein Signalweg länger wird braucht es auch mehr Zeit welche die  Daten für diesen Weg benötigen.


Er sprach aber von 2,5m. Und davon abgesehen, wer setzt sich bitte 15 Meter von seinem Bildschirm entfernt hin um z.B. Shooter zu zocken. 



> Und nur weil es 15 Meter Kabel gibt heist es nicht das diese geeignet  sind um damit einenShooter zu spielen, könne ja auch für Präsentationen  sein oder andere Möglichkeiten wo es auf Geschwindigkeit nicht ankommt,  soviel zu deiner Logik.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bei 15m beträgt die Verzögerung 0,00005ms. Zeig mir den Bildschirm bei dem das relevant ist. 

Demnächst erst kompletten Thread lesen, dann überlegen und zu guter Letzt posten. Sonst wird es unter Umständen peinlich.


----------



## A3000T (11. März 2015)

*AW: Maus-, Tastatur- und Monitorkabel verlängern?*

Urps, Doppelposting, kann weg


----------



## JoM79 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Maus-, Tastatur- und Monitorkabel verlängern?*



A3000T schrieb:


> Das mag natürlich sein, aber ich vergleiche das gern mit dem Autofahren. Ich selbst fahre Auto, weil ich es muss und darauf angewiesen bin. Die Technik darin interessiert mich eigentlich nicht, dennoch erachte ich es als richtig zu wissen, wie man die Reifen wechselt oder einen Ölwechsel vornimmt.



Wenn du das schon vergleichst dann bitte auch richtig.
Er wie man ein Kabel tauscht, du weisst wie man Öl wechselt, 
Er weiss welche Art von Kabel er braucht, du weisst welches Öl du brauchst.
Er weiss nicht ob ein längeres Kabel ein Problem darstellt, du weisst nicht ob ein anderes Öl ein Problem darstellt.
Das Ganze könnte man immer weiter ins Detail fortführen, bis nur noch wirkliche Experten Bescheid wissen.
Btw glaube ich kaum dass du jemals Reifen gewechselt hast, sondern eher die Räder.

Aber genug OT, ich glaube der TE hat mittlerweile alle Informationen die er braucht.


----------



## A3000T (11. März 2015)

*AW: Maus-, Tastatur- und Monitorkabel verlängern?*



> Btw glaube ich kaum dass du jemals Reifen gewechselt hast, sondern eher die Räder.


Da hast Du natürlich recht, aber man spricht dennoch im Allgemeinen vom Reifenwechsel und weniger vom Radwechsel, siehe Winterreifen usw.  Aber du hast insofern Recht, dass das Thema inzwischen durch ist.


----------



## Joker_54 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Maus-, Tastatur- und Monitorkabel verlängern?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ein Monitor hat nicht mindestens 9ms, das ist Unsinn.
> Ein normaler Inputlag liegt zwischen 1-15ms.
> 15-25ms habe viel UHD Monitore oder eben solche bei denen es nicht drauf ankommt.


Ich hab das ganz schnell gegoogelt und kam auf die 9ms als besten Wert. Wieviel da dran ist, weiß ich nicht. Was ich aber weiß ist, dass der Delay durch längere Kabel absolut irrelevant ist.


----------



## OC.Conny (11. März 2015)

*AW: Maus-, Tastatur- und Monitorkabel verlängern?*



Joker_54 schrieb:


> . . .  Was ich aber weiß ist, dass der Delay durch längere Kabel absolut irrelevant ist.



Hätte man diese Antwort nicht gleich geben können anstatt wie A3000T nur Schwachsinn von sich zu geben und andere zu beleidigen.

Wenn sich die Leute mehr wie Joker 54 und JoM 79 beteiligen würden wäre das für alle ein Gewinn.


----------



## A3000T (11. März 2015)

*AW: Maus-, Tastatur- und Monitorkabel verlängern?*

Wo auch immer jetzt in deinem Beitrag der Mehrwert zu diesem Thema steckt ...


----------



## LudwigX (11. März 2015)

*AW: Maus-, Tastatur- und Monitorkabel verlängern?*

Zum Input Lag:
Damit der Monitor ein Bild anzeigt, muss er erst einmal ein komplettes Bild von der Grafikkarte erhalten. Das passiert bei einem 60fps Monitor alle 16,7ms.
Werte von mind. 1ms werden gemessen, indem man erst anfängt die Zeit zu messen sobald das Bild am Monitor angekommen ist.
Werte von mind. 9ms werden gemessen, indem man anfängt die Zeit zu messen sobald der Monitor die erste Information über das Bild erhält. Da die Grafikkarte ohne VSync mehr Bilder rendern kann, kann das Bild teils neuere Informationen enthalten. Dadurch schwankt das "Alter" der Pixel in einem Bild zwischen 16,7ms und 0ms. Das ergibt dann im Durschnitt ca 8,35ms. Zusammen mit der anderen ms sind es ca 9.


----------



## JoM79 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Maus-, Tastatur- und Monitorkabel verlängern?*



LudwigX schrieb:


> Zum Input Lag:
> Damit der Monitor ein Bild anzeigt, muss er erst einmal ein komplettes Bild von der Grafikkarte erhalten. Das passiert bei einem 60fps Monitor alle 16,7ms.
> Werte von mind. 1ms werden gemessen, indem man erst anfängt die Zeit zu messen sobald das Bild am Monitor angekommen ist.
> Werte von mind. 9ms werden gemessen, indem man anfängt die Zeit zu messen sobald der Monitor die erste Information über das Bild erhält. Da die Grafikkarte ohne VSync mehr Bilder rendern kann, kann das Bild teils neuere Informationen enthalten. Dadurch schwankt das "Alter" der Pixel in einem Bild zwischen 16,7ms und 0ms. Das ergibt dann im Durschnitt ca 8,35ms. Zusammen mit der anderen ms sind es ca 9.



Ähmm ja, nein.
Der Inputlag beschreibt die Zeit der Eingabe eines Befehls bis sichtbaren Ausführung auf dem Monitor.
Vor allem wird der Inputlag nicht mit irgendwelchen anderen Werten zusammengerechnet, das wäre dann die Gesamtlatenz.
Und 60fps Monitore gibt es nicht, 60Hz.
Bitte nicht so einen Blödsinn erzählen.


----------

